# Tailwind Nutrition Rebuild review



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Complete protein from rice and beans, peas etc. Cook those up yourself for a months worth in the frig/freezer for $5. Eat some not powdered before a ride and you receive an ongoing supply and less recovery is necessary.


----------



## 772268 (Jun 8, 2014)

'Real Food' is the way to go. I finally learned this and now I only rely on actual, 'real' food in its 'real' and natural form. As for beans, rice, and peas : A LOT of people are actually totally allergic to nearly ALL beans without every knowing it. Brown rice, also, is actually NOT as good for you as 'white' rice. Lectins in nearly ALL beans actually cause all kinds of impacts on bodily immunity, as well as skin problems and joint soreness. Once I quite ALL beans, brown rice, and most fruit sugar, I finally can mountain bike like a madman, pain free, no soreness...day in and day out. A miracle I wish I had accessed decades ago.

SCREW packaged nutrition. REAL FOOD is the answer.


----------



## jond63 (May 26, 2010)

Seriously correct -- I feel like I have been eating rocket fuel! Wish I had known this decades ago as well...


----------

